# [UPDATE] GeForce 347.25 WHQL Treiber verfügbar! 347.26 WHQL entdeckt.



## Bandicoot (22. Januar 2015)

*[UPDATE] GeForce 347.25 WHQL Treiber verfügbar! 347.26 WHQL entdeckt.*

Hallo Community, 

Ich mal wieder, nach dem Heutigen Vorstellungstest der GTX 960 hatte ihn der Gute Raff schon mal als Pressetreiber erwähnt. 
Der neue 347.25 WHQL Treiber ist als Release/Game Ready Treiber für Dying Light erschienen und nun zum Download bereit.

Es wurden wie meistens Leistungsoptimierungen vorgenommen, neue SLI-Profile hinzugefügt , erweitertes Multi-Frame 
Sampled Anti-Aliasing für alle DX10/11 Spiele, sowie die Unterstützung für die neue GeForce-GTX-960 eingefügt.

Hier eine Übersicht der Änderungen und die Unterstützen Grafikkarten natürlich! 
Der Download Link ist wie gewohnt am Ende der News zu Finden.
*
MFAA*

Erweiterter MFAA Support für alle DX10/11 Spiele. 
*
EDIT: Zuschalten von MFAA: http://international.download.nvidi...hql-driver-mfaa-global-game-configuration.png

Im Spiel dann normal MSAA 2x oder 4x auswählen und der Treiber macht den Rest!

SLI Profiles*



Black Desert – Added SLI profile 
Final Fantasy XIV: A Realm Reborn – Added DirectX 11 SLI profile 
Lara Croft and the Temple of Osiris – Added SLI profile 
Nosgoth – Added SLI profile 
The Talos Principle – DirectX 11 Added SLI profile 
Zhu Xian Shi Jie – Added SLI profile 
*
Unterstütze Karten*

*GeForce 900 Series:*
GeForce GTX 980, GeForce GTX 970, *GeForce GTX 960

GeForce 700 Series:*
GeForce GTX TITAN Z, GeForce GTX TITAN Black, GeForce GTX TITAN, GeForce GTX 780 Ti, GeForce GTX 780, GeForce GTX 770, GeForce GTX 760, GeForce GTX 760 Ti (OEM), GeForce GTX 750 Ti, GeForce GTX 750, GeForce GTX 745, GeForce GT 740, GeForce GT 730, GeForce GT 720

*GeForce 600 Series:*
GeForce GTX 690, GeForce GTX 680, GeForce GTX 670, GeForce GTX 660 Ti, GeForce GTX 660, GeForce GTX 650 Ti BOOST, GeForce GTX 650 Ti, GeForce GTX 650, GeForce GTX 645, GeForce GT 645, GeForce GT 640, GeForce GT 630, GeForce GT 620, GeForce GT 610, GeForce 605

*GeForce 500 Series:*
GeForce GTX 590, GeForce GTX 580, GeForce GTX 570, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, GeForce GTX 560 SE, GeForce GTX 560, GeForce GTX 555, GeForce GTX 550 Ti, GeForce GT 545, GeForce GT 530, GeForce GT 520, GeForce 510

*GeForce 400 Series:*
GeForce GTX 480, GeForce GTX 470, GeForce GTX 465, GeForce GTX 460 SE v2, GeForce GTX 460 SE, GeForce GTX 460, GeForce GTS 450, GeForce GT 440, GeForce GT 430, GeForce GT 420

*Download:*

*Update 347.26 WHQL:  
GeForce iCafe 347.26 WHQL Driver - Guru3D.com Forums

Sweclockers.com: GeForce iCafe 347.26 WHQL Driver - Geforce - SweClockers.com*

*Changes:* Game Ready Call of Duty OL (Call Of Duty Online) , CUDA 7.0.18 und OPENGL 4.5 

Nach einigen Privaten Nachichten wegen Installations Problemen mit User *Nazzy*  ,ist Er im Guru3D Forum über den 347.26WHQL gestolpert.
Der 347.25WHQL lies sich überhaupt nicht zur Installation bewegen. 347.26 klappte ohne Probleme.
Also gebe ich die Möglichkeit mal weiter an euch! Der Treiber ist 2 Tage aktueller als der 347.25 WHQL
Nochmals Danke an Nazzy der echt hatnäckig war was den 347.25 betrifft. 
_
Hab den neuen auch mal auf 2 Systemen (GTX680 & 980) installiert und angetestet. Ohne Probleme bisher und läuft in BF4, Cod AW, Cod Ghost (Texturfehler mit 347.25 gefixt) rund. _

*Nvidia:* NVIDIA DRIVERS GeForce Game Ready Driver WHQL

*Guru3D:* GeForce 347.25 WHQL driver download

*Computerbase: *http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/treiber/grafikkarten/nvidia-geforce-treiber*/**

BONUS, GPU-Z v0.8.1 erschienen: Downloads | techPowerUp*

Kleiner Auszug aus dem Changelog:
* 


Added full support for GeForce GTX 970/980 
Fixed BIOS saving on NVIDIA Maxwell GPUs 
Fixed GPU memory usage sensor on Windows 8/8.1 
Fixed system hang when playing video on systems with Hawaii GPU 
Fixed system stuttering on CrossFire with ULPS active 
Added support for AMD Radeon R5 M240, R5 M255, FirePro W2100, W4100, W8100, FireStream 9270, FirePro 2450 
Added support for NVIDIA Quadro K420, K620, K2000D, K2200, K4200, K5200 
Added support for missing Haswell Mobile GPU variant 
Added preliminary support for AMD Topaz GPU 
AMD Tonga: Fix ROP count, shader count, die size, transistors, product name 
Fixed broken HD 7990 detection 
Fixed OpenCL detection on some ATI/AMD cards 
Added support for PerfCap sensor reason: SLI GPUBoost Synchronization 
**
Quelle: *www.guru3d.com , www.nvidia.de , www.sweclockers.com

Mfg Bandicoot


----------



## Nazzy (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: GeForce 347.25 WHQL Treiber zum Download verfügbar!*

auf dich ist immer Verlass


----------



## Bandicoot (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: GeForce 347.25 WHQL Treiber zum Download verfügbar!*

Klar, wenn nicht einer schneller ist.  Testen konnte ich ihn noch nicht, schreib von Arbeit aus.  
Aber morgen, baue auf euer Feedback, wie immer!


----------



## Nazzy (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: GeForce 347.25 WHQL Treiber zum Download verfügbar!*

ok, kann ihn nicht installieren, warum auch immer.  

Edit : 
So, alter Treiber wieder druff.


----------



## xActionx (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: GeForce 347.25 WHQL Treiber zum Download verfügbar!*

Hat sich bei mir mal wieder mit nem BSOD verabschieded -.- Passiert zur Zeit irgendwie öfters...


----------



## Bandicoot (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: GeForce 347.25 WHQL Treiber zum Download verfügbar!*

Klingt ja nicht gut bis jetzt  kuck ich mir morgen mal an!



xActionx schrieb:


> Hat sich bei mir mal wieder mit nem BSOD verabschieded -.- Passiert zur Zeit irgendwie öfters...



Mal Treiber Deinstallieren. Und dann Lösche alle ALTEN *nvlddmkm.sys *Dateien (C:\Windows -> Suchfunktion nutzen 
(Macht sich der *Unlocker* gut beim löschen, die sind geschützt)
Und mal neu Ínstallieren. 

Der Nvidia Treiber ist faul, der heb nicht nur eine Sicherung auf sondern alle von jedem Treiber der mal installiert war. 
Wäre eine mögliche Ursache !

Fall jemand keine Probleme hat, wie sieht es denn mit MFAA aus. Hat es jemand schon getestet?


----------



## CSOger (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: GeForce 347.25 WHQL Treiber zum Download verfügbar!*



Bandicoot schrieb:


> *
> MFAA*
> 
> Erweiterter MFAA Support für alle DX10/11 Spiele.
> ...



Die Option gibts doch aber auch schon im 347.09.


----------



## Kusarr (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: GeForce 347.25 WHQL Treiber zum Download verfügbar!*

Ja hats nich geheißen MFAA sei i-wie nich so hübsch und hat fehler, im vergleich zum normalen MSAA?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: GeForce 347.25 WHQL Treiber zum Download verfügbar!*

Gestern installiert und keinen Unterschied feststellen können. Habe aber auch kein Benchmark gemacht oder ähnliches.


----------



## freezy94 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: GeForce 347.25 WHQL Treiber zum Download verfügbar!*

Treiber läuft super. 
Hat nur irgendwie mein ASUS GPUTweak zurückgesetzt, jetzt muss ich erst mal heute wieder die GPU auf die 1753 MHz takten - aber das geht ja fix.


----------



## Nazzy (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: GeForce 347.25 WHQL Treiber zum Download verfügbar!*

Bei mir lässt er sich weiterhin nicht installieren, weder im Safemode oder ohne Antivirensoftware. 
Der Support weiss auch nicht weiter :>


----------



## freezy94 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: GeForce 347.25 WHQL Treiber zum Download verfügbar!*



Nazzy schrieb:


> Bei mir lässt er sich weiterhin nicht installieren, weder im Safemode oder ohne Antivirensoftware.
> Der Support weiss auch nicht weiter :>



Kommt denn eine Fehlermeldung?


----------



## Nazzy (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: GeForce 347.25 WHQL Treiber zum Download verfügbar!*

nein , nichts. Er bricht während der Installation ab und sagt : 





> Im Nvidia Installationsprogramm ist ein Fehler aufgetreten


----------



## Bandicoot (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: GeForce 347.25 WHQL Treiber zum Download verfügbar!*

Bei mir läuft er auch auf 3 verschiedenen Systemen GTX 680 & 980. 
Hast du den Treiber mal neu geladen ?

Hätte mal nen Vorschlag, vielleicht Tricksen wir ihn aus.

Entpackt ist das Setup Ja. 
In den Gerätemanager wechseln
dort auf Grafikkarte -  aktualisieren
den Nvidia-Setup Ordner angeben
dann sollte Windows alles an Treibern, die er in diesem Ordner findet, installieren
Neustart.


----------



## xHaru (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: GeForce 347.25 WHQL Treiber zum Download verfügbar!*

http://puu.sh/eUpup/a3da073c53.png

Das gabs bei mir nachm Install. Supi, nicht wahr?


----------



## Nazzy (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: GeForce 347.25 WHQL Treiber zum Download verfügbar!*



Bandicoot schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft er auch auf 3 verschiedenen Systemen GTX 680 & 980.
> Hast du den Treiber mal neu geladen ?
> 
> Hätte mal nen Vorschlag, vielleicht Tricksen wir ihn aus.
> ...



gute Idee, leider 





> Es wurde ein Treiber für die Gerätesoftware gefunden, aber bei der Installation ist ein Fehler aufgetreten


 

Habe den Treiber schon von 3 versch. Pages geladen


----------



## Bandicoot (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: GeForce 347.25 WHQL Treiber zum Download verfügbar!*

Was fürn schs ist das nur. 
OC ist ja abgeschalten vermut ich. 
Mir würde noch einfallen, Deinstalliere mal alles vom Treiber im Abgesicherten Modus und Rest Dateien alle so löschen oder Ccleaner nutzen, Display Driver Uninstaller evtl nutzen
Im Abgesicherten Modus den Neuen Treiber aufspielen.
Oder mal die Karte ausbauen und anderen Steckplatz nutzen. Dann nochmal probieren. Ja klingt bekloppt aber was hastn zu verlieren. 
Aber wenn der sich so störrisch hat muss doch nochwas dran schuld sein.


----------



## Nazzy (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: GeForce 347.25 WHQL Treiber zum Download verfügbar!*

habe ich schon alles gemacht 

Jetzt hat er ihn fix installiert ( zu fix ), denn Afterburner und co. zeigen mir weiterhin den alten Treiber an, nur in der Systemsteuerung steht 347.25


----------



## Bandicoot (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: GeForce 347.25 WHQL Treiber zum Download verfügbar!*

Eine Grüze


----------



## Nazzy (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: GeForce 347.25 WHQL Treiber zum Download verfügbar!*



Bandicoot schrieb:


> Eine Grüze



Ja, sowas habe ich auch noch nicht erlebt


----------



## facehugger (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: GeForce 347.25 WHQL Treiber zum Download verfügbar!*

*@Nazzy:* dann nutz doch den Vorgänger. Kann mich eh nicht erinnern, das der gute/alte Softwareflicken jemals riesen Leistungssprünge gebracht hätte...

Gruß


----------



## Bandicoot (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: GeForce 347.25 WHQL Treiber zum Download verfügbar!*

Das ist glaube die einfachste Lösung, finde die Betas laufen irgendwie besser. 
Mache nur noch Beta news


----------



## Nazzy (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: GeForce 347.25 WHQL Treiber zum Download verfügbar!*

Ja, hab den alten wieder drauf. Keine Lust mehr :/
Ist halt nur "ärgerlich", da der für Dying Light optimiert ist und ich es die Tage zocken werde


----------



## Bandicoot (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: GeForce 347.25 WHQL Treiber zum Download verfügbar!*

Richtig !
Der nächste Beta kommt bestimmt...


----------



## Nazzy (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: GeForce 347.25 WHQL Treiber zum Download verfügbar!*



Bandicoot schrieb:


> Richtig !
> Der nächste Beta kommt bestimmt...



Ja, hoffentlich 
Wobei das nächste "große" Spiel ja schon vor der Tür steht , mit Evolve am 10ten. Naja, sollte ja auch wohl mit dem 347.09 gut spielbar sein, ansonsten fresse ich einen Besen 

Edit :

Wieso steht in der Systemsteuerung der neue drin , aber sonst wird überall der 347.09 angezeigt ? :x


----------



## Bandicoot (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [UPDATE] GeForce 347.25 WHQL Treiber verfügbar! 347.26 WHQL entdeckt.*

@ Nazzy, hab deine Treiber Entdeckung mal eingetragen in die News. 
Hoffe es hilft auch anderen User die Probleme haben. 
Also nochmal. Wem der 347.25 Probleme macht kann nun den 347.26 WHQL als Alternative laden.


----------



## xHaru (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: GeForce 347.25 WHQL Treiber zum Download verfügbar!*



xHaru schrieb:


> http://puu.sh/eUpup/a3da073c53.png
> 
> Das gabs bei mir nachm Install. Supi, nicht wahr?



Windows neu drauf, allerdings Treiber und System von CD, nicht per download & usb-stick. Jetzt geht alles Supi und der Treiber macht keine Zicken.


----------



## Nazzy (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [UPDATE] GeForce 347.25 WHQL Treiber verfügbar! 347.26 WHQL entdeckt.*



Bandicoot schrieb:


> @ Nazzy, hab deine Treiber Entdeckung mal eingetragen in die News.
> Hoffe es hilft auch anderen User die Probleme haben.
> Also nochmal. Wem der 347.25 Probleme macht kann nun den 347.26 WHQL als Alternative laden.



Ich habe allerdings noch nichts damit zocken können, da ich Arbeiten war. Ich werde mal ein paar Games antesten


----------



## Lord Wotan (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: [UPDATE] GeForce 347.25 WHQL Treiber verfügbar! 347.26 WHQL entdeckt.*



Bandicoot schrieb:


> *Download:*
> 
> *Update 347.26 WHQL:
> GeForce iCafe 347.26 WHQL Driver - Guru3D.com Forums
> ...



Gibt es diesen Treiber auch für Laptops?


----------



## Bandicoot (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: [UPDATE] GeForce 347.25 WHQL Treiber verfügbar! 347.26 WHQL entdeckt.*

Noch nichts gesichtet Lord Wotan, ich trag ihn nach wenn ich was finde. mfg


----------



## Lord Wotan (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: [UPDATE] GeForce 347.25 WHQL Treiber verfügbar! 347.26 WHQL entdeckt.*

Was bedeutet ICafe Treiber?


----------



## Bandicoot (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: [UPDATE] GeForce 347.25 WHQL Treiber verfügbar! 347.26 WHQL entdeckt.*



Lord Wotan schrieb:


> Was bedeutet ICafe Treiber?



Das dieser Treiber für ein Internet Cafe ist. Die 3D Vision Treiber sind z.B. nicht kompatibel, wer ihn schon mal installiert hat wird es bemerkt haben.

Der Treiber ist auch als Alternative gedacht, da bei einigen der 347.25 Probleme machte. 


mfg B.


----------



## EL Ultra (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: [UPDATE] GeForce 347.25 WHQL Treiber verfügbar! 347.26 WHQL entdeckt.*

Probleme auch hier Dying Light am Freezen und dann abschmieren 
weil der Lüfter nicht höher wie 40% dreht 
selbst bei 80°C 

mit anderem Treiber kein Thema (wenn ich selber force auf 70% läufts auch)

hab jetz 3 Supporter angeschrieben (weil neustarts usw.) und fast 5 stunden report und probieren hinter mir hoffentlich hilfts was
kann den nicht empfehlen hoffentlich wird der nächste besser,
 hab selbst im idle bessere temps von 2-3°C sowie 8% geringeren Fanspeed mit der vorherigen version(347.09).


----------

